# Strange pre thread selection



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi clever guys in the background of this board.

As a member that posts a lot, this is strange. Would have thought title first or most active thread first or most replied or such. And a as a second can the By: field always come up with own user name? Or perhaps option added own threads with replies added as option

Thanks for taking time to look at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)

Actually the list of the five threads is not the list of results of the searching while using the keyword specified in the top line. These are suggestions only and may not have too much in common with the keyword typed. The Search option tries to prompt you where your searching may start from. Also the option takes the number of letters in the keyword into consideration while trying to match words. The minimum is four or five letters as memo serves. Try to type the "lighting" for instance. As the result you should get the five suggested threads with the word "light" in their titles. No matter if it is the "light", "lightning" or "lights".
The word "p-38" contains 3 of them only while the "-" is treated as a special sign and is not taken into account for getting the suggestions. Because the "p" is the first letter it used for the searching. So the final result for the suggested threads looks like you posted above and me below. Please note that all the threads contain the "p" letter in the sentences. Also your thread has been added to the suggestions as it is the recent one and contains the "p" in the title. The full keyword ( with all its signs) is taken into accound for searching when you hit the "SEARCH" button at the bottom of the search window.
I hope my explanation is fine and you could grasp that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 25, 2022)

I've always found that drop-down annoying. And what the heck does "Search only containers" mean?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jan 25, 2022)

I skip to advanced search. It seems to work better for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> I've always found that drop-down annoying. And what the heck does "Search only containers" mean?




The easiest explanation for that can be ... it means search only the first post in each thread and thread/conversation title. But not the rest of the posts. . It is like searching the questions but not the answers in a forum.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 25, 2022)

My impression of that drop-down list, was to indicate existing topics.

That way, the new thread wouldn't end up being a duplicate topic?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)

No, the drop-down list is not for indicating the existing topics but for suggestion where your searching may begin. Ceartainly these five threads are chosen from the all recent ones. But it doesn't have anything in common with the duplication of topics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Wurger said:


> Actually the list of the five threads is not the list of results of the searching while using the keyword specified in the top line. These are suggestions only and may not have too much in common with the keyword typed. The Search option tries to prompt you where your searching may start from. Also the option takes the number of letters in the keyword into consideration while trying to match words. The minimum is four or five letters as memo serves. Try to type the "lighting" for instance. As the result you should get the five suggested threads with the word "light" in their titles. No matter if it is the "light", "lightning" or "lights".
> The word "p-38" contains 3 of them only while the "-" is treated as a special sign and is not taken into account for getting the suggestions. Because the "p" is the first letter it used for the searching. So the final result for the suggested threads looks like you posted above and me below. Please note that all the threads contain the "p" letter in the sentences. Also your thread has been added to the suggestions as it is the recent one and contains the "p" in the title. The full keyword ( with all its signs) is taken into accound for searching when you hit the "SEARCH" button at the bottom of the search window.
> I hope my explanation is fine and you could grasp that.
> 
> View attachment 655797


I do have a grasp. How ever i would like the search machine look at the headers of posts in order of most populair most recent. I find i have no use for it as it as.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)

I see. You can go to your account settings and in the Preferences section you may try to change the Search options. To be honest I don't use the Search option very often. I would say almost at all.
Anyway the searching engine doesn't depend on us and works as it does. Maybe there can be someone who can "experiment" with the searching options. But it may take some of time. Unfortunately we don't have it too much.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Wurger said:


> I see. You can go to your account settings and in the Preferences section you may try to change the Search options. To be honest I don't use the Search option very often. I would say almost at all.
> Anyway the searching engine doesn't depend on us and works as it does. Maybe there can be someone who can "experiment" with the searching options. But it may take some of time. Unfortunately we don't have it too much.


Thank you. I use the search a lot, so for me it is quite different. No biggie, just a minor thing.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)

No problemo.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 25, 2022)

Works a bit better but still more to type then i like. I will make my own script for entering a search.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2022)

OK.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 27, 2022)

Removed autocomplete search. I think the "-" threw the autocomplete for a loop.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

